
34 years ago, a KGB defector chillingly predicted modern America - okket
https://bigthink.com/paul-ratner/34-years-ago-a-kgb-defector-described-america-today
======
wahern
This isn't some long-term conspiracy aimed America. It's the playbook of the
Soviet and now Russian political machine. What's changed is that the Internet
has allowed them to apply the tactics readily outside their traditional
geopolitical sphere. But these tactics were refined for generations
domestically and in their satellite states, and continue unabated there.

~~~
acct1771
You're not actually blaming this phenomenon on Russia, right?

Look no further than the military-industrial- _Congressional_ complex.
Congress and their friends own media, food, weapons and intelligence, finance,
etc...

~~~
travmatt
Are you just throwing out random buzzwords to derail the conversation?

Besides the US, these tactics are being put on full display across Eastern
Europe, especially Ukraine. This is besides the strategy in Montenegro, which
just seems to be kill the political leaders.

~~~
posixplz
Yes, previous commenter is doing just that. It's called whataboutism, and it's
one of Trumputin's favorite distractions.

------
Sidious
More on this in "New lies for old" by Anatoliy Golitsyn, Solzhenitsyn's 200
years together.

------
jack9
This is like a horoscope. Everything in that article can be attributed to
nearly every western nation (at any time since he said it). Ok, there's an
ideological war...which there has always been. There's always been a conflict
between those who want a capitalistic and more egalitarian economic system.
Looks a lot like Russia already conceded that one.

------
lafar6502
34 years ago ? he seems to be stuck in a world that no longer exists

